
Verzweiflung – Handling packet loss by sending more data - gpm
https://eliasoenal.com/2017/11/10/verzweiflung-a-story-about-how-i-hacked-the-internet/
======
gpm
Wasn't quite sure what to title this here, the original title seemed a bit to
clickbaity.

